# Ghrp-2



## squatster (Aug 1, 2016)

Just wondering what would be the best way to use alone- don't have many left- have to check stock in a bit.
I have a pool party to go to in 20 or 30 days and want to show these young kids what's up- watched these kids grow up- they think there monsters now because they lift- think I have 50 lbs on them and I am 4" shorter
Little cocky fuckers
Would have loved to start sooner but just found out today about the party

When I go on the GHRP-2 and CJC with DAC I killer full muscle bellies
What I have is -
GHRP-2- THINK 3 Bottles left 
CJC with out DAC- 9 bottles
Can I do this and get some thing out of it for the next 20 to 30 days or should I not bother and just save for more stock?
I am also using now
300 MG. Deca pr week
300 MG EQ per week
100mg test pr week
20 MG dbal pr day- may up to 40mg
still going to lift with high reps- lower weight
I even have to look on how much BA water to  mix with each and how much to take
Never been good with peptides - do love and respect them thow
Do it or don't do it???


----------



## squatster (Aug 1, 2016)

Forgot to add- I am also taking 100 MG of  tren E pr week
Love it but I will loose wife if I stay on it
Some body walks past- I think she is flurting or cheeting on me
Sorry got carried away- just forgot to add that juice in what I am on now
4th week
Starting 5th day of Dbal at 20 mg- shit is crazy- can't emagine once it kicks in full


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey buddy, I can probably help with CJC and Ghrp.  I need to try and look and see what doses I used, while on a tren, test, and mast cycle last year.  I leaned up tremendously while on all of that.  I will look and hit you back tomorrow...


----------



## squatster (Aug 1, 2016)

chrisr116 said:


> Hey buddy, I can probably help with CJC and Ghrp.  I need to try and look and see what doses I used, while on a tren, test, and mast cycle last year.  I leaned up tremendously while on all of that.  I will look and hit you back tomorrow...



Thanks for the help Chris
Eating a big Boal of strawberry ice cream with 2 bananas in it to get ready for my Melanotan 2 shot now


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 1, 2016)

Assuming bother ghep/cjc are 2mg, add 2ml bac water to reconstitute.  Do 100mcg each every 4 hrs.  Doing a higher dose has been tested and shown to be a waste of  money and in some cases even lowered serum levels.


----------



## squatster (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you magnus
Should I even bother with it?


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 1, 2016)

Actually is more longterm.  You could see a bit more fullness,  but with that comes with a bit of water that may smooth you out.  Igf lr3 would be a better choice.  There is an article on here or PM by Shelby Starnes on how to shred up in 3 days.  This is a great way to change your look in a very short time.  For peaking such as a pool party,  I highly recommend it.


----------



## squatster (Aug 2, 2016)

I can't wait to check the article out
Thank man


----------



## squatster (Aug 2, 2016)

Tried to look the article up
There search is impossible with my cell phone


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 2, 2016)

squatster said:


> Tried to look the article up
> There search is impossible with my cell phone



Here it is brother.  Looks like 2 weeks,  not 3 days.  I have one for 3 days,  but it's more for precontest.  Anyway,  this is a great read.  Plugs a few supps but can be substituted or even eliminated, but still a great program.  I use it for winter vacations when I'm in the middle of a bulk but need to look good quick for the trip.  

http://www.anasci.org/vB/ifbb-pro-shelby-starnes/29862-2-weeks-shredded.html


----------



## squatster (Aug 10, 2016)

My GHRP-2 is 5mg 5000 mcg.
So if I put 2 cc BA then I would have to take -----? For 100 mcg. Pr shot


----------



## squatster (Aug 14, 2016)

I am starving on these 2 things.
Have a little hard time with my sugar also


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 14, 2016)

What is your dose?


----------



## squatster (Aug 15, 2016)

100mcg. Each
 2 times pr day now
Been lazy


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 15, 2016)

squatster said:


> My GHRP-2 is 5mg 5000 mcg.
> So if I put 2 cc BA then I would have to take -----? For 100 mcg. Pr shot



Sorry I missed this earlier.  Just to make sure your dosing accurately,  given the quantities mentioned above above,  you have 25mcg/iu. 100mcg dose would be 4 tics on a .5ml syringe or 2 tics on a 1ml syringe. Is this what your doing?


----------



## squatster (Aug 15, 2016)

Opps- I was doing 200 mcg. For the GHRP-2
I was doing 5 ticks on the 1ml
I did look full at the beach today


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah you were doing 250mcg.  Probably responsible for the hunger.  Testing showed 200mcg ghrp2 and 100mcg cjc actually had lower gh levels than 100mcg ghrp/100cjc did.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 16, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Here it is brother.  Looks like 2 weeks,  not 3 days.  I have one for 3 days,  but it's more for precontest.  Anyway,  this is a great read.  Plugs a few supps but can be substituted or even eliminated, but still a great program.  I use it for winter vacations when I'm in the middle of a bulk but need to look good quick for the trip.
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/ifbb-pro-shelby-starnes/29862-2-weeks-shredded.html



Thanks for sharing that. Some amazing information from one of best diet specialist in the game.


----------



## squatster (Aug 16, 2016)

Can't believe how much you get out of a bottle
And how cheep peptides come out to


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 16, 2016)

They are very reasonable to run.  If you have the extra cash,  ipam is dose dependent and with its long half life,  it's great before bed.


----------



## squatster (Mar 31, 2019)

Was just going to start again but I guess I bought all my sruff 2016.
Wouldn't be good any more would it?


----------



## Edwina (May 2, 2019)

Actually is more longterm. You could see a bit more fullness, but with that comes with a bit of water that may smooth you out. Igf lr3 would be a better choice. There is an article on here or PM by Shelby Starnes on how to shred up in 3 days. This is a great way to change your look in a very short time. For peaking such as a pool party, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Victory (May 8, 2019)

squatster said:


> Was just going to start again but I guess I bought all my sruff 2016.
> Wouldn't be good any more would it?



It should be fine. I have used expired hgh and it worked fine.


----------



## odin (May 14, 2019)

GHRP2 from 2016 will be fine. I have been planning a high dosed ghrp2 cycle myself. 500mcg 2-3 times daily.


----------



## squatster (May 15, 2019)

odin said:


> GHRP2 from 2016 will be fine. I have been planning a high dosed ghrp2 cycle myself. 500mcg 2-3 times daily.



Could you do a little log- just a rough one- it would be great to see how it goes


----------

